# ISLAND SERENITY at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 14, 2018






​
*ISLAND SERENITY​*
Matagorda Island offers those who fish in West Matagorda Bay and San Antonio Bay a huge number of protected fishing areas and opportunities, and can remain relatively accessible on windblown days as long as you plan your route accordingly. A myriad of sand bars, protruding points, coves, the numerous back lake areas, and countless leeward shorelines all present anglers with more than adequate protection while wade fishing or drifting along with the powerful south winds that tend to dominate this time of the year.






​
Another consideration is the islandâ€™s keen ability to rebound quickly from the repercussions of strong winds. The island is surrounded by grass and oyster beds that act as a huge filter system allowing leeward shorelines to bounce back to their natural trout green state in a somewhat short period of time. An â€œIslandâ€ area of particular confidence for anglers on windswept days should be those places made up of deep, tapered shorelines, where wading anglers can walk in chest to shoulder deep water while working sand pockets in the grass beds, or "saucers". These saucers are no more than bare spots in and around the grass beds, but because adjacent grass offers camouflage, the trout use these saucers as an ambush point for their next meal. Most of the sand spots have a slight undulation to them that allow baitfish to flow through the barren spot, which in turn provides the trout a chance at an easy snack.






​
Morning water temperatures along the shorelines can still be somewhat cool on occasion, and the major bite atop the hard-packed sandy shorelines with grass may not completely turn on until later in the month. Thatâ€™s not to say, however, that anglers havenâ€™t already caught any trout in such areas, it simply means that the best has probably yet to come for trout fishing along the islandâ€™s sandy shorelines. Warming waters will also mean increasing boat traffic and summertime vacationers, so be courteous while on the water, and always remind yourself that safety comes first!









*Tap the Brakes*
_*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina*_​
If you fish much you have had a conversation, or at least thought about, transitions. Right now on the central Texas coast we are transitioning from spring to summer, which means fishing different structures and different baits. However, thereâ€™s another transition that takes place at Bay Flats Lodge on almost a daily basis - the transition from hurried to a slower pace. Many of our customers come to us living their life somewhere near Mach 5, with their hair on fire. Itâ€™s the nature of business, and life in general, these days to move way too fast. Itâ€™s our job at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina to help you slow down and relax. Itâ€™s amazing what great food, a day or two with good people, and some time on a boat will do for those of us who just move too fast. Come spend some time with us and let us help you tap the brakes just a little.






​
*Upcoming Events:* 
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL Fishing Specials:*
*Augustâ€™s â€œBeat the Heatâ€ Fishing Special*
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest
Your Bay Flats Lodge Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest) - Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax, Appetizers and Dinner, Hot Breakfast Buffet, Boat Lunch, and Fish Processing.

*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special*
We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*Hereâ€™s What a Few of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_The staff made my first trip to Bay Flats feel like my 50th - so welcoming and helpful! Capt. Cooper Hartmann made me feel like I had an old friend or family member taking me on a routine fishing trip - couldnâ€™t have been more comfortable out on the boat! Capt. Cooper was impressively helpful in showing us the best techniques to catch our fish. With regards to the food, Iâ€™ve had worse food at high-end restaurants! Everything for dinner, from appetizers to desert, was incredible! The breakfast tasted like good homestyle cooking and was just what I needed to start a day of fishing!_
- *Trevor J. 5/13/18*

_The food and service were incredible! Everything was top-notch_! - *Trey L. 5/13/18*

_I love coming to Bay Flats - always a top-notch experience! - *Aaron W. 5/13/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High around 85F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny. Near record high temperatures. High 87F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. Near record high temperatures. High 88F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mainly sunny. High 88F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 87F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Little change in marine weather conditions is expected for much of this week. Generally weak to moderate southeast flow will prevail each day with the strongest wind speeds occurring during the late afternoon and evening hours. However, a more moderate wind regime is expected by late Friday and continuing into Saturday, as low pressure east of the Rockies deepens more in response to an upper level low whose impacts will remain north and west of the waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 82.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Simmons 25 Revolution*






SIMMONS Revolution 25 (#326) Heading over to Rigging Shop, then down to Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.


----------

